

'tab', a new command-line utility for processing tabular text files seriously - otabdeveloper

It&#x27;s actually a statically-typed, type-inferred declarative non-Turing-complete language for querying tabular text files. (Such csv&#x2F;tsv or webserver logs.)<p>It&#x27;s designed to fill the niche between SQL and traditional UNIX utilities like cut&#x2F;sort&#x2F;uniq&#x2F;awk.<p>The source and documentation is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;tkatchev&#x2F;tab
======
bob917
Great tool. A small tip for fellow dyslexic users. Create an alias named bat.

